# Snake sausages



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is still possible to get frozen snake sausages?

They contained all the nutrition a snake needed, were made by T Rex and came in various sizes.

Thanks.

Guy


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Just feed mice and/or rats. They too have all the nutrients that your snake needs, are cheaper, are more readily available, and your snake will prefer them.

Come to think of it, I can't really think of any valid reason to feed snake sausages to your snake. 

Stuart


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

essexchondro said:


> Just feed mice and/or rats. They too have all the nutrients that your snake needs, are cheaper, are more readily available, and your snake will prefer them.
> 
> Come to think of it, I can't really think of any valid reason to feed snake sausages to your snake.
> 
> Stuart


 
i totally agree it was just another way for t-rex to make money stick to mice/rats



luke


----------



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

I have some captive bred baby Candoia aspera (Viper boas) from a mating back in March 2007. Captive bred C. aspera are almost unknown in this country.

They are proving very difficult to get feeding.

They reject pinks, live, fresh killed or defrost.

They won't even take them when I put them in their mouths and a bit down their throats.

On the other hand, as soon as I put a portion of mouse or rat tail in their mouth they grip onto it and voluntarily swallow it.

My hope is they might react the same way if a snake sausage was put into their mouth. This would have far more nutritional value than a piece of rat tail.

Does this count as a good enough reason for trying to find snake sausages?

Guy


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

try the t-rex website i know they sell them


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you can get them here.....you supply the snakes!.....i have a grinder.


----------



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Milly

I've looked on the T Rex site and can't find them.

If you can point me in the right direction I'd be grateful.

Hello Habu

Nice one! Smehow, though, I think pulverising my new C. aspera would sort of miss the point!!

Guy


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

i just found this website that sells them 

Welcome


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Milly
> 
> I've looked on the T Rex site and can't find them.
> 
> ...


REPTILE BOOKS,WAREHOUSE,PET SUPPLIES,PETS,SUPPLY,DOG,CAT,BIRD,AQUARIUM,FISH


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

on the website i just gave you go into search this site then click on product list the snake sausages are under t-rex


----------



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Milly

Thanks.

Now I know they still do them.

Your link is to a supplier in the USA, so all I have to do now is find a UK supplier.

Guy


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Milly
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


 but i was wondering if they even still made them...that' why i posted it....seems that they do for some reason....better stock up.


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

the web site i just gave is a uk one its based in yorkshire


----------



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Milly

Ooops. Silly me!!!

Clicked on Habu's link instead of yours!

Now I know Peregrine do them I should be able to get some with no problem.

Many thanks.

Guy


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

thats ok hope i helped


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

i think there is a valid reason, theyre great if people are squeamish about feeding dead animals. Just like how people use pellets for lizards and what not.


----------

